

Ask HN: Can you help me develop a business model for this problem - djsamson

My college puts on a summer incubator program and in order to apply I need an idea with a valid business model. I thought about all the problems I encounter in order to think of a new product idea, and this is what I have so far.<p>I'm a subscriber to GQ Magazine because it makes clothes shopping a little simpler. I've found that the style of clothing they market is impeccable, but all of the clothing is extremely expensive.  I've talked to other subscribers who said they try to match what they see in the magazine to clothes they shop for at places like H&#38;M, Express, etc.<p>My idea relieves this hassle: provide an electronic version of GQ's clothing section for people who can't afford $800 ties. I would follow a similar format GQ has: model new styles with information on where the consumer can purchase with the price. The clothes would instead be from more affordable retailers and possibly have a more casual feel than the mostly-formal GQ theme.<p>My issue with this idea is the business model. Right now I would rely on advertising revenue from clothing companies and other businesses who want to reach this market. Is this too risky of a business model for a student start-up?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated and will help me get into my school's incubator.
======
squadron
Is it a print magazine or website? Website is less risky obviously. Going the
print publication way will surely lead you to financial failure and
starvation.

I say do it, but be okay with not having all the answers right now, but that
other revenue opportunities related to your startup will likely manifest
themselves.

------
dcpdx
An idea I've been mulling the past several weeks: Netflix for clothes. If you
can make the econ. work it could be a killer concept.

